# headed to 3 miole bridge in a few minutes



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I am headed down once again.

I hope to see some of you down there.

I have began to meet several of you.

The last two times I went I caught nothing much but bait fish, but I did greatly enjoy myself.

I hope to be there a little after noon.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck and catch one for me. I never get to get out on the weekend or I'ld at least ride out to say hello.


----------

